# Typhoon Haiyan: 7 months later



## dolina (May 31, 2014)

Tacloban Fish Shed by alabang, on Flickr


This was photographed at was once a very busy and bustling "Fish Shed" for the city of Tacloban that serviced most of the seafood requirement of Eastern Visayas. After nearly 7 months the people who worked there are building back and going back to business as usual.


Google Maps: https://goo.gl/maps/zzv8W


----------



## IzzieK (May 31, 2014)

Good for them to go back to normality. How is life over there now? My neighbours here where I live gave to the typhoon victims last Christmas...instead of exchanging gifts like we always do each year...


----------



## dolina (Jun 1, 2014)

Heat Index in Tacloban and near by cities hover at 41C or 106F so we were all drinking in about a gallon of water day.



"Children are the hands by which we take hold of heaven" by alabang, on Flickr


Neighbourhood kids playing before a beached cargo ship in Rawis, Anibong, Tacloban City.

They appeared to have adjusted to the fact that boats run aground are the new normal. To me it looks like it's the set to the TV program "Lost".


----------



## dolina (Jun 2, 2014)

Yes, the center watermark is distracting but I don't want my photo stolen.





Tacloban Astrodome by alabang, on Flickr


The Tacloban City Convention Center, better known to locals as the "Astrdome" is a 5,000-seat indoor arena located in Tacloban City, Philippines. It is used primarily for basketball, concerts, regional events and other conventions. It is the biggest indoor arena in Eastern Visayas region. It also hosts a Carnival in the month of June in celebration of the Fiesta on June 30th. It also Hosts Offices and bars. 


Source: Tacloban City Convention Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


During and after the aftermath of Cat 5 Typhoon Haiyan (Philippine name: Yolanda) it served as a refuge for survivors.


This photo of the Tacloban Astrodome taken on May 27, 2014 is perhaps the last one of the interior before the fire that hit it on May 29, 2014.


Read More:
After deadly tent fire, blaze hits Tacloban Astrodome | ABS-CBN News
Fire hits Tacloban City astrodome, no casualties | News | GMA News Online


Google Maps: https://goo.gl/maps/muRVg


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 2, 2014)

I was looking through your Flickr stuff ... and I did not realize that camera equipment is so cheap in the Philippines that you give them away as kids toys !!
Can you pick me up one of those from the Toy Store, I will pay for shipping :greenpbl:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/alabang/11214901265/in/photostream/


----------



## dolina (Jun 3, 2014)

Those kids are my cousin's kids who survived Typhoon Haiyan.



Tanauan Tent City Babes by alabang, on Flickr


This baby is one of the many many children living in the Tanauan Tent City 7 months after Typhoon Haiyan hit the Philippines.


----------



## dolina (Jun 6, 2014)

Tanauan Tent City by alabang, on Flickr


Tanauan National High School is the site of the Tent City of Tanauan. Some 10,000 people live here and other close by areas for the past 7 months after November's Typhoon Haiyan while waiting for their permanent housing to be completed. 


The heat index on the day I photographed this was at 41C or 106F.


The common worry amongst the people living here is the incoming typhoon season that may yield another typhoon like Haiyan/Yolanda.


Location: https://goo.gl/maps/BReaC


----------



## dolina (Jun 7, 2014)

Two-spot red snapper (Lutjanus bohar) by alabang, on Flickr


This Two-spot red snapper, Lutjanus bohar (local name "Maya-maya") is a regular catch at the Tacloban Fish Shed. I was told that this snapper is estimated to be about 5kg and that in bulk price it sells for $2.27/lbs.


If I had a proper kitchen to work in I would've bought this fish outright and make lunch!


Location: https://goo.gl/maps/sXcma


----------



## dolina (Jun 8, 2014)

Tanauan Basketball League by alabang, on Flickr


Basketball is the national sport of the Philippines. So it comes to no surprise that a pickup game can be found at the Tent City of Tanauan City while the survivors await their permanent housing.


Location: https://goo.gl/maps/BReaC


----------



## dolina (Jun 9, 2014)

Permanent Housing Units Platform by alabang, on Flickr


This is the permanent housing units for Yolanda survivors of Tanauan City who live in the "no build zone". It is built more in land and some units are being occupied.





Permanent Housing Units Corridor by alabang, on Flickr


This is the permanent housing units for Yolanda survivors who live in the "no build zone". It is built more in land and some units are being occupied.





Permanent Housing Units Interior by alabang, on Flickr


This is the interior of a permanent housing unit.





Permanent Housing Units Exterior by alabang, on Flickr


The house at center is what it looks from the outside.


----------



## dolina (Jun 10, 2014)

Mass Grave of San Joaquin Parish by alabang, on Flickr


On the grounds of the San Joaquin Parish in Palo, Leyte is the mass grave site of the town's dead from Typhoon Haiyan. More than 200 people are buried here.


Location: https://goo.gl/maps/T4ZUm


----------



## dolina (Jun 15, 2014)

Angels Cry by alabang, on Flickr


Despite all the help being given today, more needs to be done. We who have family in the hardest hit areas of the Philippines are most grateful for the tangible help being given to everyone around the world.


We just entered the monsoon season and more typhoons are expected to start arriving on an almost weekly basis. We pray for your help when the need arises again.


Location: https://goo.gl/maps/U63DN


----------



## BrickHouse (Jun 16, 2014)

dolina said:


> Angels Cry by alabang, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Despite all the help being given today, more needs to be done. We who have family in the hardest hit areas of the Philippines are most grateful for the tangible help being given to everyone around the world.
> ...



As a father of a toddler, this picture makes my heart hurt.


----------



## dolina (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi guys!


The Youtube Video of SBS Australia's Dateline story of Tacloban City, 7 months after Typhoon Yolanda/Haiyan, is up. I was part of the production of the story.








A photo gallery of this trip can be viewed In pictures: Return to Tacloban | SBS News


All photos by me unless indicated.


----------



## dolina (Nov 7, 2014)

Yesterday marked the 1st anniversary of Typhoon Haiyan hitting the Philippines.

The Youtube Video of SBS Australia's Dateline story of Tacloban City, 7 months after Typhoon Yolanda/Haiyan, is up. I was part of the production of the story.






A photo gallery of this trip can be viewed In pictures: Tacloban after disaster | SBS News

All photos by me unless indicated.


----------

